
Deep Reinforcement Learning Doesn't Work (yet) - stochastician
https://www.alexirpan.com/2018/02/14/rl-hard.html
======
mav3r1ck
This article deserves way more attention. The Atari DQN paper was a really
buzzy thing when it came out. It’s been over four years now and we haven’t
seen DQN and similar Deep RL techniques generalize well.

------
cozos
I laughed so hard at the Local Optima example video

